# Favorite eye shadows and where on the eye you place them (lid, etc.)



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 4, 2005)

There are certain colors that I only use on certain areas of my eye...

Woodwinked--all over eye as a base sort of color
Tease n' teal--lid, outer third (I'm learning, I'm learning)
Cinders--lid, outer third
Trax--crease
Cranberry--crease only (looks weird on my lid like I have pink eye or something lol)
Plum dressing--see above
Vanilla pigment--highlight (looks weird all over my eye)
Violet pigment--crease, lid, lower eyelid
Surreal--outer third
Gorgeous gold--inner corners of eye, highlight, lower liner (with black eyeliner over it)

What are yours?


----------



## xiahe (Nov 4, 2005)

well, not all of my colors are MAC:

Swish: all over

(Milani) Moonlight: highlight, sometimes as a wash, or sometimes i'll put it *OVER* shadow...i did this to Swish one time and blended it, and it was a really pretty pinky-purple color...Milani Moonlight e/s is comparable to MAC's Vellum e/s; Milani is just as good and the only difference is that Milani is $2.99 @ CVS / Walgreens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Milani) Garden Mist: all over (Garden Mist is comparable to MAC's Juxt e/s)

Parrot: sometimes the outer V, sometimes in the crease

Beautiful Iris: all over

Satellite Dreams: crease

those are really the only shadows i use; not all of the ones i own, though.  yeah, i'm not that creative.  lol.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 4, 2005)

Retrospeck: lid

Satin Taupe: crease, outer-v, sometimes along lower lashine
Smut: same as satin taupe

Phloof: browbone highlight, inner corner, sometimes along the inner lower lashline, blended into a darker colour to make it seem less harsh

Deep Truth: crease, outer-v, liner


----------



## colormust (Nov 4, 2005)

cranberry - outer v, lower lid, waterllines top and bottom and for eyeliner
metamorph - iner lid, eyeliner and lower waterline
gorgous gold - inner v
stars n rockets - inner v, lower eyelid, lower water line
dazzlelight - brow bone for highlight
swimming - all over lid
black tied - outer lid and eye liner 

i know i am probably missing a few.....

does anybody have the same problem i have, when i put on stars n rockets it turns deep purple on them. it is the wierdest thing. its like a hour after i put it on it just turns purple. i dont really mind but it is weird.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 4, 2005)

*Patina all over and brow highlight
* Woodwinked as brow highlight
* Electric Eel on lid
* Haux, Texture, and Rummy in crease


----------



## baby_love (Nov 5, 2005)

lid-Bitter, Idol Eyes, Nighttrain, Li' Lilly, Lime, Aqua, Aquadisiac, Zonk Bleu!
Wash-Chartreuse pigment, Golden Olive pigment
Crease-Electric Eel, Plumage, Black Tied, Jewel Blue, Blue Absinthe, Parfait Amour
Liner-Carbon, Black Tied, Beauty Marked, Plumage, Greensmoke

yep.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmmm, I usually only use Electric Eel on the inner corners of my eyes.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 5, 2005)

ooh I deffinetly misunderstood the question haha.

but I just have to say that I love Electric Eel and I can't beleive I just got it!


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 6, 2005)

Coco Beach is not an eyeshadow- a pigment, but I have to mention that I never wear it all over the lid. It makes me look dirty.  Used as liner, however, this is the very best.  It makes blue eyes pop, especially layered over rich ground.


----------



## mellz (Dec 24, 2005)

I love Ricepaper as a highlight and I LOVE goldmine and nylon on my inner V. It makes me look angelic


----------



## Padmita (Dec 24, 2005)

mid-lid colors: Surreal, Gleam, Deckchair, Lustreleaf, mostly those with interference
allover: Twillery, Vanilla, Goldbit
Highlight: White Wheat
liner: Trax, Shale
outer third: Paradisco, Expensive Pink, Blue Absinthe, Honey Lust


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 24, 2005)

Shroom - highlight
Chocolate Brown - lid or crease
Stars N Rockets - lids, crease or liner
Tease N Teal - lid, crease or liner


----------



## xiahe (Dec 24, 2005)

milani garden mist (or MAC juxt) all over lid, and then parrot to line lower lash line

beautiful iris all over lid, satellite dreams on outer 2/3rds of lid, nocturnelle in the crease


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 24, 2005)

stars n rockets- inner v, lower eye
trax- crease
beauty marked-crease
swimming- all over lid
sensualize-outer v


----------



## litlaur (Dec 24, 2005)

off the top of my head (makeup is at my new apartment)...

Highlight: White Wheat, Shroom, Goldbit, Digit

Inner: Lucky Green, Trax, Naked Lunch, Satellite Dreams

Tearduct: Juxt, Shroom, Meadowland

Outer: Au Contraire, Black Tied, Contrast, Femme Noir, Mulch

Lashline: Same as outer + Violet and Blue pigments, Deep Truth, Velvet Moss


----------



## Cdjax (Dec 26, 2005)

Nylon- browbone or all over
Bronze- crease
Woodwinked- lid
Jest- lid or all over
Parfait Amour- crease or as liner
Mulch- crease or as liner
Fiction- crease or as liner
Motif- lid
Orange Tangent- lid
Nocturnelle- crease


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Dec 26, 2005)

metamorph- inner part of the lid, inner part of the lower lashl lash line
meadowland- middle of the lid, middle part of lower lash line
aduadisiac-outer part of the lid and all in the crease, out part of lower lash line
milani atlantis(using a 219 brush) in the outer part of the crease
pollen or nylon as a browbone highlight


----------



## user2 (Dec 26, 2005)

I looooooooove Sensualize on my outer V!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 26, 2005)

belle azure on the outer third/lid
juxt on the inner third/crease
leisuretime on the lid
tilt on the inner third/outer third/lid/crease


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

*Favorite e/s to wear alone*

What eyeshadows do you guys like to wear alone (with the exception of a highlight)? Mines is hands down Amber Lights. it's so pretty on it's own


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Woodwinked!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Bamboom


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

well alone with no base or alone as 1 shadow. I like to wear Trax over painterly p/p for a "light" look or for night wear it over Nice Vice P/P to wear all alone I like to spray Fix + with Retrospeck and just wear it on my lid


----------



## caitlin1593 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

amber lights is so gorgeous alone


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

I'd say Amber Lights too, maybe Honeylove too slightly more subtle. I do just like to dust my lids with Shroom though sometimes aswell.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

+1 Amber Lights


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Deep Truth or Smoke&Diamonds if I can wear higlighter with it. Because you can get a soft smokey eye with one of those+highlighter (shroom or Nylon).

Coppering would be great 2!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

All That Glitters


----------



## poker face (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Woodwinked. Absolutely no contest there!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Shale, Woodwinked, Clue, Jest, Tempting...and pigments I wear as e/s Sweet Sienna, Jardin Aires, Circa Plum, Mauvement, Subtle.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_All That Glitters_

 

Agreed! Love All That Glitters


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

another +Woodwinked.. and Innuendo! its so multi dimensional, when i wear it alone it looks like i have different shades on my lid and crease.. i *HEART* it so much!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Agreed! Love All That Glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 3rd ATG!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Sable


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

all that glitters or shroom.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Agreed! Love All That Glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

It's so funny--when I saw the title of this thread I thought, "Hands down, Amber Lights!" Looks like other people feel the same way. It's just so opalescent and vibrant, you really don't need all that much else with it!


----------



## nico (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

I like using Gesso all over when I wear dark lips.Amber Lights and Deep Truth look good alone,too.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Shale for me


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Eyeshadow - either Satin Taupe or Smoke & Diamonds. 

When it comes to pigments its usually Sweet Sienna - I swear best.pigment.ever.... or its Subtle/Coco/Sunnydaze (whichever I happen to grab first) or Circa Plum which I adore!


----------



## girlstar (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

All That Glitters or Jest


----------



## Tin Angel (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Sable_

 
Agreed! Also Honey Lust or Woodwinked, but I've grown a little tired of both of those lately.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Another for sweet sienna pigment! Good thing I have 2 backups, I'm on my second now!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Vanilla pigment!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Woodwinked, Sable, Swiss Chocolate, Amber Lights.

I find that I can only get away with wearing one color it if it's neutral.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

amberlights, woodwinked,patina, club, humid and  plumage


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Kid. :3


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

all that glitters, smoke & diamonds, or ground brown...yum!


----------



## xoleaxo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

All That Glitters.. <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Vanilla pigment!_

 
That was my first thought, too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Pigments: Vanilla, Blonde's Gold, Tan
e/s: Amber lights, Bronze


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Bronze or Humid


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Bronze, Smoke & Diamonds, Antiqued


----------



## greeneyes81 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Honesty, Nanogold, Shore Leave, magic Dust --- really any light neutral shadow


----------



## amber_j (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Amberlights, Woodwinked, Illegal Cargo, Club, or Humid.

At the moment my favourite is Club.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Patina or Sumptuous Olive though have just started using All That Glitters again and am really liking it now.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

i like carbon on it's own


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Second Sweet Sienna pigment!  That, and oddly enough Urban Decay Underground are great by themselves


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Jest, All That Glitters.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Hush.  I bet no one else agrees with me, but it's a great subtle neutral on me.


----------



## Penn (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

woodwinked, bronze, sable, expensive pink[this one is my fave]


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Satin Taupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't do much wearing eyeshadow alone. I have dark features (hair, eyes, brows) with fair skin, so I really need more definition.
Otherwise it's like why bother?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

oh def retrospeck. I think esp on WOC or tanned girls it looks AMAZING on its own. I can put it lid to brow and get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Crystal Avalanche.


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

amber lights ! probably because i can never really find anything to match with it? the only colors i've seem to have found to match is humid & sumptuous olive


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Shale, Woodwinked, Clue, Jest, Tempting...and pigments I wear as e/s *Sweet Sienna*, Jardin Aires, Circa Plum, *Mauvement*, *Subtle*._

 
_*Love*_ these alone...my bf always complements me when I wear 'woodwinked' alone...although I don't think it's very flattering.(on me)


----------



## Silveretta (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

blue brown pigment. I know its a pigment,but I wear it alone,with shroom as highlight.

It is such a beautiful color, I feel it  does'nt need anything else.

Also shroom, for  the days I dont wear to much stuff.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Violet pigment (my baby, i love you), patina, vanilla...


----------



## nico (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Smudged Violet from Shadowy Lady quad looks hot on it's own ! Or Mauvement pigment


----------



## miss-lilly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Patina, Woodwinked, Shale, Satin Taupe, Blonde's Gold & most of the Rushmetal pigments..


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Hrm, a favourite... well, a few favourites would be Your Ladyship, Satellite Dreams, Honesty, Old Gold.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Woodwinked and Amberlights


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

I very rarely wear only one e/s, but the ones that sometimes do are All That Glitters, Warming Trend and Shroom.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Smoke and Diamonds, Satin Taupe, or Smudged Violet for me


----------



## gunmetalglitz (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Woodwinkeddddd!


----------



## d n d (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Sable or Twinks


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

For me my favorites are:

Girlie, Innuendo, All that Glitters, & Satin Taupe.


----------



## HoneyLicious (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

e/s: knight divine, bronze, satin taupe

pigment: subtle, cocomotion, dazzleray, rose, gold mode, golden olive

msf: shimpagne


----------



## cetati (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Pigments: Vintage Gold, Cocomotion, Mauvement
E/S: Bronze, Woodwinked, Sumptious Olive


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Parrot


----------



## animacani (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Bronze and cranberry<3


----------



## twilightessence (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Vanilla pigment!_

 

I use Vanilla pigment alone a lot, too. Also, Vanilla eyeshadow. 

I don't know that I've ever used just one eyeshadow by itself other then those... No colored ones, I mean. Though, I've been in love with Cool Pink lately and I'd wear that one by itself without question. I'll have to try Woodwinked when I'm in a hurry next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

satin taupe


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

amber lights or sweet sienna pigment for me


----------



## liltweekstar (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Print  or Patina


----------



## cmonster (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

Pandamonium or sweetlust


----------



## cno64 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite e/s to wear alone*

MAC makes so many wonderful neutral stand-alone shadows!
This is what I, with a total lack of political correctness, call "Idiot Eyes."
 I like Subtle pigment.


----------

